# Another friend butchered his first goat



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

My other friend got to butcher his buck Saturday (I reserved three bucklings altogether, one's for a fall butcher). This one was smaller, only about 55lb, but he had much heavier muscling than the first one and we got a TON from him.

We did use a rifle this time. Quick and quiet. He wouldn't bleed out for anything though, and I'm really not sure why. Aside from that and him being impossible to skin, it went smoothly. My friend did a pretty decent job too. Did most of it himself, at least up until we were actually cutting the meat for the freezer.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I slip a ball under the skin an tie a rope around it. Then I pull it off with my lawn tractor. It usually comes off really easy. I do the same with my deer.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

With a deer instead of a goat


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Wow! I've never seen that technique. Please, can you explain it more? What kind of ball? How do you affix the rope to it?


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Any ball golf ball to baseball size. Once you slide it under the skin you pull it and tie the rope around the skin and ball.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Thank you so much - it looks like a far more effective way to skin!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That makes it look so easy.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I wish we had bee able to do that. I've used a garden hose with some success before, but we didn't have one long enough, so we just had to do it with a knife. Might have helped a lot if he hadn't kept getting in my way. One problem with butchering a 60lb goat with a guy who's nearly 7' with no problems bumping someone out of the way.


----------

